# Anyone looked into running on alcohol?



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

http://running_on_alcohol.tripod.com/

I've been toying with the idea of doing this in a year or so and wondered if anyone had tried it or was thinking of trying it.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Considered it a couple of times over the years. Always came down to limited range and cold weather problems. 

With the modifications to the carb to allow the extra fuel needed you couldn't run regular gas if out of range of your still. With the availability of E85 and flex fuel vehicles that may not be a concern anymore.

Do you have cheap access to a base material? If so go for it. Just be sure and get the permit or you could end up in jail.


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Considered it a couple of times over the years. Always came down to limited range and cold weather problems.
> 
> With the modifications to the carb to allow the extra fuel needed you couldn't run regular gas if out of range of your still. With the availability of E85 and flex fuel vehicles that may not be a concern anymore.
> 
> Do you have cheap access to a base material? If so go for it. Just be sure and get the permit or you could end up in jail.


I was looking at using apples and other fallen fruit for making Fuel.

I haven't worked out the details yet mostly just thought it might be a better way to go then bio diesel with all the talk of alt. fuels I think maybe going backwards might be the best way


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Havent run on alcohol since my college days. -


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> Havent run on alcohol since my college days. -


GROAN.....:happy:

:cowboy:


----------



## dixiecaveman (Apr 1, 2008)

Thought about it very hard a whole lot.Could build a very nice still pretty cheaply.Could proberly have access to all the very cheap/possible free corn I could use if I ran the still 24/7.But I am a little parinoid.My family has too much moonshining history.I might do something like this if I knew doing it legally wouldn't attract too much unwanted attention because anyone who lives in the south,has a car or truck with a carburator or one of the flex fuel vehicles,even slightly mechanically inclined and can get cheap base materials should go for it.It's makes you that much less dependant on anyone elses fuel and give you a big advantange at the gas pump even if you were to mix it at 50%.I meet all the above criteria and could really stand a 50% discount per tank of gas.If I knew it wouldn't make me be on some "goverment list" to do it I would.Tell ya what,somebody go to http://www.moonshine-still.com/ see how cheap and easy you can build a still.Plant you a couple acres of corn,get your permit and let me know how much trouble and background they check into and how ofter they come visit to look around and bring me your car and still materials and I'll build your still and convert your car just for the info.I just don't wanna wind up in jail or being checked every other day just because of something some my family and all their friends were doing way back when.With all the people on this site I would be surprised if theres not someone here already doing it.If so,Talk to us!!Tell us all about the permits and I'd be willing to build a still and take pics or film a video showing step for step how to build and use one just like it and showing and telling how to convert a carburator or most fuel injected vehicles to run on it and we'll all get a discount at the pump.If knew as much about the laws about it as I know about doing it,not only would I do it,I'd post a free link to the pics and video for everyone one here so convince me it won't bring attention to me!!


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Since David Blume started promoting his book _Alcohol Can Be A Gas_, the ATF has been inundated with so many applications that evidently the rules have changed a bit. The book is a MUST read for anyone who is seriously considering producing their own fuel. Lots of great info there.

DH got tired of feeding the gasoline monster and purchased a fuel conversion kit in our 1993 Jeep Cherokee Sport which essentially turns it into a flex-fuel vehicle. Now we can burn E85, E20 or regular unleaded.

He too wants to produce his own fuel and has begun looking into purchasing waste potatoes from area farmers. Of course, we'll have to come into a small fortune to purchase the necessary copper to build one large enough to produce more than 1 1/2 gallons per day. But who knows...stranger things have happened.

RVcook


----------



## dixiecaveman (Apr 1, 2008)

RVcook said:


> Since David Blume started promoting his book _Alcohol Can Be A Gas_, the AFT has been inundated with so many applications that evidently the rules have changed a bit. The book is a MUST read for anyone who is seriously considering producing their own fuel. Lots of great info there.
> 
> DH got tired of feeding the gasoline monster and purchased a fuel conversion kit in our 1993 Jeep Cherokee Sport which essentially turns it into a flex-fuel vehicle. Now we can burn E85, E20 or regular unleaded.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the book.I will be checking that one out.Now about the gallon and a half a day part,which is really about a gallon and a half in about 6 hours with the stills built on the website I posted above,but is still just a little bit for that amount of time,I'm sure a bigger still would produce more.True,you would need bigger copper pipe,a bigger boiler and a hotter fire,which is all more expensive,but you don't need really long pieces of pipe and a lot of the parts could be salvaged from other items,so it still wouldn't cost a big fortune.Maybe I'm wrong,wouldn't be the first time,but I think you could recoop your investment in building within the first couple of months,if you drive a good bit.Again,maybe I'm wrong,but when a lot of people start making thier own fuel,then I think the goverment will come up with a way to charge taxes on it.And I also think if you did everything fully legal and by the book,it would open doors for them to come after you first.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

dixiecaveman said:


> Thanks for the tip on the book.I will be checking that one out.Now about the gallon and a half a day part,which is really about a gallon and a half in about 6 hours with the stills built on the website I posted above,but is still just a little bit for that amount of time,I'm sure a bigger still would produce more.True,you would need bigger copper pipe,a bigger boiler and a hotter fire,which is all more expensive,but you don't need really long pieces of pipe and a lot of the parts could be salvaged from other items,so it still wouldn't cost a big fortune.Maybe I'm wrong,wouldn't be the first time,but I think you could recoop your investment in building within the first couple of months,if you drive a good bit.Again,maybe I'm wrong,but when a lot of people start making thier own fuel,then I think the goverment will come up with a way to charge taxes on it.And I also think if you did everything fully legal and by the book,it would open doors for them to come after you first.


You are probably correct about salvaging enough parts to build an adequate still to produce more than 1 1/2 gals. DH thinks that in order to make it worth his time, effort and money, he'd have to build a fairly large one. The Charles 803 has a 3" column and is the one talked about on most websites. His thought is that in order for it to be a truly profitable venture with decent payback, he'd have to build one with a 6" column...much, much more copper.

I too am suspicious about the feds interference with alcohol production and changing the laws to tax it. Right now, the incentives offered by the gov actually pay the producer to make it. But if people start manufacturing their own and it cuts into state and federal profits severly enough, I'm certain they'll want a piece. Short of riding a bicycle or horse, the future looks fairly limited for 'enterprising' people like us.

RVcook


----------



## strawhousefarm (Feb 27, 2008)

Just keep in mind that copper was only used in the making of moonshine to keep from cotaminating the flavor of the product. If you are only making the alcohol for fuel you could make a steamer type still out of steel pipe and 55gal barrels. Sure it would rust out in a while but you could easily build another one for the amount you would be saving from not using the copper. There is a picture of a steamer still built this way on www.moonshiners.com under rent a still. I have read of an operation like this in Foxfire 1, Making moonshine as a fine art , making up to ninty cases a day. Just to give you some insite, it takes a lot of time to make. You would be getting about a quart or two for every five gallons of wash. Once you start a batch will be ready to run every four days or so in the summer and it takes two or three hours to run through five gallons. I'm just letting you know so you can evaluate wether you have enough extra time and wether it would be worth your while in the end.


----------



## Jack Parr (Sep 23, 2005)

"I too am suspicious about the feds interference with alcohol production and changing the laws to tax it. Right now, the incentives offered by the gov actually pay the producer to make it. But if people start manufacturing their own and it cuts into state and federal profits severly enough, I'm certain they'll want a piece. Short of riding a bicycle or horse, the future looks fairly limited for 'enterprising' people like us." 
Quote from above

I am wondering what you would do if the "government" didn't collect "profits" to build and repairs the roads as is currently done? 

Would YOU repair the road that runs by your property, when needed? Or would you just give up, junk the vehicle and ride a horse? 

As far as using fallen fruit as feed stock, why not learn how to make liquor with the fruit, sell it and buy gas with the proceeds. Most fruit makes excellent liquor if done correctly. Of course there is the law to contend with but it seems like some folks find the laws something to be considered but not that important, so... Just think of fuel taxes as profits and nobody likes anyone making profits so depriving the profit maker of profits is justifiable. That should salve your conscience hmmmm...
You guys are funny:goodjob:
Jack


----------



## dixiecaveman (Apr 1, 2008)

Jack Parr said:


> "I too am suspicious about the feds interference with alcohol production and changing the laws to tax it. Right now, the incentives offered by the gov actually pay the producer to make it. But if people start manufacturing their own and it cuts into state and federal profits severly enough, I'm certain they'll want a piece. Short of riding a bicycle or horse, the future looks fairly limited for 'enterprising' people like us."
> Quote from above
> 
> I am wondering what you would do if the "government" didn't collect "profits" to build and repairs the roads as is currently done?
> ...


First of all,if you read what I have posted earlier in this tread you will see that the taxes are not the interferance I am thinking about.I don't have any problem paying "highway taxes" if they really are used on the highways.I'm a trucker,and in case anyone out there don't know,we pay more in highway use taxes than anyone else out there on the road.But since you brought it up,you will never make me belive that it really cost as much to build and repair roads as the goverment is saying they are spending on doing it.Just take a ride on any secondary road in SC,or even down I-95 between Dillon and Walterboro,or I20 between Columbia and Florence,in any car other than a Caddy or Lincoln and you will say the same thing.As far as making it to sell,well lets just say if you could keep it quiet,make it,run your car off of it,and sell whats left would proberly work out good for some folks.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

dixiecaveman said:


> ...As far as making it to sell,well lets just say if you could keep it quiet,make it,run your car off of it,and sell whats left would proberly work out good for some folks.


_...for some folks...
_
RVcook


----------



## Jack Parr (Sep 23, 2005)

"First of all,if you read what I have posted earlier in this tread you will see that the taxes are not the interferance I am thinking about.I don't have any problem paying "highway taxes" if they really are used on the highways.I'm a trucker,and in case anyone out there don't know,we pay more in highway use taxes than anyone else out there on the road."
Quoted from above.

I agree that trucks pay a very high percentage of the road use taxes but "use" and "abuse" the roads is what the trucks do. Where I live in South LA the underlying earth is soft and in a short while after being rehabbed, the roads develop two parallel depressions to match the truck wheels. I drove a truck through mid MS and encountered the same problem. Very disconcerting to have your truck being pulled left and right to match the ruts. If you are a truck driver, interstate, I'm sure you have seen this.

Recently the state released tax collection figures and revenues were down due to the current high fuel prices.

High fuel prices does not translate into higher revenues since the tax, 38.4 cents is per gallon, here, not a percentage of total price. Lower tax revenues and escalating construction cost due to higher fuel cost caused by everything being transported by trucks ? ? ? A catch 22, or, no win situation here. 

I really don't have a ***** to pitch against trucks since I did own and drive one, mostly privately and I do "look for your mirrors" and get outta the way. But I also don't think paying road taxes or any other specific use taxes is like the "government" making a profit. Actually now being retired I am on the receiving end of all the tax paying that takes place and for that I am grateful. I also wish to add: Retired, not dead. I am still working, part time, mostly, sometimes full time and paying taxes, both personal and road use since my little job requires driving, a 15 pass van. 

Good luck and I enjoy the debate.
Jack


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I glanced at your question and for a second...thought you said...Anyone running alcohol ?? I need to get my "specs" checked for sure.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

p1gg1e said:


> I was looking at using apples and other fallen fruit for making Fuel....


The only problem I see with that is fallen fruit is seasonal. Alcohol doesn't store well and neither does fallen fruit. What would you use the other 6 to 9 months of the year?


----------

